# Car & Driver Praises Audis, dings M cars



## akula57 (Apr 12, 2003)

Maybe its the auto mag tendency to rate new vehicles highly but the previously gushed over M3 and M5 were basically called old and coarse (esp. the M3) in the most recent C&D comparos. 

Incredibly, the new S4 (8 cylinder) scored SIX poings higher than the M3 - including fun to drive of 10 for the S4 and 8 for the M3. Reading the review it almost seemed as if the M3 were being put down as much as the S4 being annointed compact of the month. 

Similarly, the new RS6 (sp?) beat an M5. 

Any thoughts? :bawling:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

C&D is almost as bad as Motor Trend, which I wouldn't even wipe my ass with.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)




----------



## akula57 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Thanks Rumatt*

Still an M5 for me :thumbup:


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Good....it keeps raising the bar....


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

SteveMedina said:


> *Good....it keeps raising the bar.... *


Exactly.

But the things they dinged the M3 on, are the same things I like about the car.


----------



## rockshox (Mar 31, 2003)

*C & D Bullshit !!*

1 st off....they list the engine a an iron block with alluminum head....its an alluminum block!!

If you ask any perspective Audi S4 buyer if he can choose between a M3 and an Audi S4...what in the hell do you think he will choose?

M3 hands down...its got a great rep...awesome looks.....great resale...and first and foremost....great performance..

I just cancelled my subscription to that rag piece of shit!

C & D kiss my ass!


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: C & D Bullshit !!*



rockshox said:


> *1 st off....they list the engine a an iron block with alluminum head....its an alluminum block!!
> 
> If you ask any perspective Audi S4 buyer if he can choose between a M3 and an Audi S4...what in the hell do you think he will choose?
> 
> ...


Don't let it get to you so much. I finally read the article last night (been carrying it around with me all week at work, but never got to it). After reading the article (forget about the scoring chart at the end) and the stats, I kind of wondered how the Audi could have won. I was still sold on the M3 being the champ and it hasn't been re-done like the Audi was. If anything, Audi just closed the gap, which is good for competition. Basically, this is what would sway me to audi's S4 if I were so inclined: gotta have quattro, gotta have the interior appointments/quality, and wanna save a few bucks. If my thinking went like that, I'd give the S4 a very hard look.

As for the scoring section, that was kind of weird. The numbers just seemed arbitrary as they do not match up with the stat sheet. I guess it is just too subjective at that point, e.g., Audi's engine gets a 10 while the M3 gets a 8. What's the difference between the two points? I find it hard to believe that the M3 did not beat the S4 in ANY category. Really? Over the last two years, mags have been screaming the virtues of the E46 M3. Styling? I know that a lot of people like the new A4/S4 styling, but I still prefer the styling of the E46 over the A4/S4. Just a matter of personal taste, I guess. In my mind, the M3 wins out and I haven't driven, either. But I will keep an open mind and hope that BMW continues to exceed the competition. :dunno:


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: C & D Bullshit !!*



rockshox said:


> *1 st off....they list the engine a an iron block with alluminum head....its an alluminum block!!
> *


C&D has it right.. u have it wrong.


----------



## rockshox (Mar 31, 2003)

*IK*

You are in the wrong forum dude!!

Go to Audi.com


----------



## Jay (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: C & D Bullshit !!*



rockshox said:


> *1 st off....they list the engine a an iron block with alluminum head....its an alluminum block!!
> *


Just a correction here - the block in a E46 M3 is indeed cast iron.

Jay


----------



## justcor (Apr 6, 2003)

C&D is a French publication need I say more?? :rofl:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*audi v8 vs m3*

http://www.yoyo.org/~andy/private/TopgearM3.wmv

I hope you guys can see this..very interesting.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

nice video clip Riuster...

But that host is an annoying :asshole:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*Annoying Commentator*

I totally agree, hearing a mild English accent can be tolerated if its Sean Connery's, or the other Bond's...but that STIG BLOKE..hahaha....is annoying....Also, on my trip to London, I stayed there for a week, and the accent was SOO DAMN annoying, (Harry Potter Films) that I couldnt wait until I came back to the states..although Irish women were so cute, but when they spoke....welll....I couldnt take it...(thats a different accent, completely NOT comprehensible)

But that VIDEO tells it all...did you see how that AUDI made that turn on the dry pavement....the M3 is busy fishtailing, but the AUDI with Quattro..WOW....talk about stability.....but again..as they said..NO FUN.

BMW will make a Quattro M3, there will be a DSC switch, to take it to rear wheel to 4 wheel drive. that could be interesting...

That video can tell what the C&D critics were talking about. those factors are the reason why....C&D praised the Audi S4..and NOT the M3.....but again...I RATHER PARTY IN IBIZA........AT 2AM...

YEAH BABYYYYYYY:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

